
Would love to listen what inspired you to go for a startup - mukund

======
kyro
Well, I haven't started a startup quite yet, but I am now in the process.

I've always considered myself an extremely creative person and one who had a
mind for business. Being able to develop an idea from scratch, make it a
tangible product, and having your own creation ultimately lead you to success,
always always always has been a dream of mine.

I've always loved hearing about young guys and college students rising up and
making such revolutionary products. What I love about it is that a few young
minds can conjur up a product that can achieve great success, often times more
than big corporations have been able to do. Almost a rooting for the underdorg
type of situation.

At first, I thought that reaching such a goal was one that would be almost
impossible, but, as I began attaining knowledge about the entire scene, I soon
realized that launching a startup is incredibly feasible. Seeing YouTube,
Facebook, Digg, etc. launch and become such revolutionary products in our
time, and the fact that all these were started by relatively young guys who
had great ideas, allowed me to believe that a young, smart college student
such as myself could actually achieve my dream of dreams.

Being in a university atmosphere where I have met others with similar
aspirations of starting a startup has also imbued me with fiery motivation.
The support, diverse minds, and desire for success that I have been immersed
in throughout my university experience has done wonders in stirring up my
drive.

All of these together have inspired me to attempt at starting my first
startup.

~~~
mukund
Yes thats the right approach, keep in touch with people who have same
frequency in thinking and have the urge to go for startups. You will soon see
that you will realise your goals sooner or later

------
rebecca_d
I adopted a rescue puppy, Ziggy, who had a lot of emotional problems from
being abused and moved around as a baby. I was surprised to find that there
was no free, interactive video training available online to teach me how to
help him acclimate to a safe environment. With a background as a film producer
and media consultant I got to work finding like-minded individuals to help me
build such a website. Our product has gotten more complex than the original
idea, but the heart of it is still there. Ziggy is now a fairly well-adjusted
one-and-a-half year old who has overcome his fear of everything except small
children and people who wear hoods.

~~~
mukund
Sounds interesting. I have my pet project in more or less same field, which i
would implement once i get some cash inflow.

------
zaidf
On my 3rd or 4th birthday I recieved a toolbox as the main gift(yeah! hammer
and screw drivers) so building and breaking things is something I just grew up
with.

I hated all forms of entertainment(music, movies) until 12 or 13 and loved
coding. Funnily my start-up today is about music.

-Zaid

~~~
mukund
Looked at your --- How I Sold My Idea to my Co-Founders and looks impressive
:)

------
rms
I'd like to have enough money to make a difference in the world.

~~~
jward
I'd like to make a difference in the world, and have enough money.

I first started hawking things to old ladies when I was six. Both my parents
have owned several businesses over the years. Finance, law, and business have
always fascinated me. Aside from a brief stint where I wanted to be an
astronaut, every single ideal future I've seen for myself has had me working
for myself.

I also really don't like 'working'. I like being in control of my own destiny,
having a boss isn't good for that. I like feeling useful, most jobs I've had I
didn't get that feeling. I want to be exemplary, but doing tech support made
me feel mediocre at best.

As for web startups, it's a simple matter of math. I can't be passionate about
something I don't care about and it costs less to start a startup than a
restaurant. I'm not a genius by any stretch, and reading about some of the
people who have been picked for YC... I'm a little in awe. But I do get
computers and coding very well. It's something I know how to do and is hard
enough to be challenging.

I want it for the freedom, the challenge, and a chance to make a difference in
the world. A pile of cash would be a nice bonus, but isn't needed. Just as
long as I have enough to live comfortably.

